# Cabelas Dundee gun inventory



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

I just called to see if they had a particular handgun in stock and was told by the person on the phone they will not discuss inventory over the telephone. As a matter of fact they didn't even connect me to the firearms department. I tried to explain that I didn't want to make a four hour trip without knowing the gun was in stock and that didn't really matter to them. Is this something they always do? Does anybody know if I need a purchase permit there? I was going to ask this but forgot because I was just confused as to why they wouldn't discuss inventory over the phone. The gun I'm looking for is a Ruger SR9, this will be my first handgun.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

If they can't give you the courtesy of letting you know if they have the gun avalible or not then they obviously arn't trying to hard for your business. Go somewhere else. Your from Sagianw County, call Williams in Auburn.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

If they said yes they have one, then someone walks in and buys it. 

Next, you will be posting a thread that Cabelas sold your gun.


:lol:


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

FISHMANMARK said:


> If they said yes they have one, then someone walks in and buys it.
> 
> Next, you will be posting a thread that Cabelas sold your gun.
> 
> ...


I read some of that thread, that's not really my style, I'm not here trying to smash them or any thing I just asked an honest question. Is this standard procedure for them or did I just get a bad, lazy CSR on the phone when I called?


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Red Arrow said:


> Is this something they always do? . . . . I was just confused as to why they wouldn't discuss inventory over the phone.


I don't think this is something they always do. I've called their before to inquire about the availability of a specific gun and was patched through to the gun counter. But, that was before all this gun-buying craziness of late. I would guess that they've been inundated by so many calls lately that they've just made the decision to temporarily stop discussing inventory. Heck, with the way guns have been selling around here, their inventory could change substantially during the four hours between when you call and when you arrive.


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

Huffy said:


> I don't think this is something they always do. I've called their before to inquire about the availability of a specific gun and was patched through to the gun counter. But, that was before all this gun-buying craziness of late. I would guess that they've been inundated by so many calls lately that they've just made the decision to temporarily stop discussing inventory. Heck, with the way guns have been selling around here, their inventory could change substantially during the four hours between when you call and when you arrive.


That's kind of the reason they gave me, but I was going to be in ann arbor this weekend and was going to drive down there and pick it up. I have some store credit and gift cards So maybe I just get the gun locally and order some ammo with the gift cards.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I was at a different gun store waiting on the background check to come back. I'd guess the phone rang 15 times in 20 minutes. Every conversation was "nope, don't have that, nope, nope, no idea when we will get more" He said it's like that all day.

I'm guessing Cabelas created a policy not to transfer folks to the gun department so they can actually focus on helping people buying stuff in the store.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I was in there Tuesday and they have more trade in's then new guns. Ammo is also very scarce and no .22 LR.

I'll be passing by there on the 11th. PM me if I can help.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I called about a month ago to see if they had a Ruger SR1911 in stock. They transferred me over to the firearms department. Just wanted to know if my question was about AR's before they would transfer. No SR1911 in stock so I paid $50 more at Gander and didn't have to drive 2+ hours each way. It may be a new policy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

The real question is what the new Saginaw store will have in stock two weeks from now!


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

limige said:


> The real question is what the new Saginaw store will have in stock two weeks from now!


I've tried to figure that out... I'm not sure if the outpost stores carry firearms? I guess I could call the one in Washington? Oregon? wherever it is...


----------



## hunter7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah the Saginaw store opens on 2/14/13. You might be able to get here local in a couple weeks.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

No the real question is why do you think you would not need a permit to buy a handgun?


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

Red Arrow said:


> I've tried to figure that out... I'm not sure if the outpost stores carry firearms? I guess I could call the one in Washington? Oregon? wherever it is...


Well I just called the Cabelas outpost in Union Gap, WA and yes they carry firearms and a Ruger SR9 in stock :lol: I don't think I'll be going to Washington to pick up my gun


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> No the real question is why do you think you would not need a permit to buy a handgun?


 because you dont. not sice december 18th


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know everything that the Cabelas will have in the store in Saginaw .


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> No the real question is why do you think you would not need a permit to buy a handgun?


I get it man, I know the law just changed, but I've got conflicting reports from people stating that some shops still require them


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

davi5982 said:


> I know everything that the Cabelas will have in the store in Saginaw .


Well??????? :evil:


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

My buddys got a small gun shop in musk. He hasn't answered the phone in 2 weeks. He simply cannot keep up w/calls.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mike4282 said:


> Because you don't. not since December 18th


Hmmm....I did not know that. Wonder why my friends didn't tell me that at their gun show?


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

You do not need the permit for FFL dealers, private sales still require a permit or a cpl.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

With one fifth in Saginaw of the floor space in Dundee I doubt if ther will be much of the same set up, so just go into the new store and check it out, that's what I am going to do...


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

bronc72 said:


> You do not need the permit for FFL dealers, private sales still require a permit or a cpl.


Thank you.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

The only thing I will say here is, the inventory for the store has been sitting in boxes before all heck broke loose.


----------

